

Show HN: Our first attempt at solving product beta keys sharing. - jonaphin
http://www.sharebetakeys.com/
As a consumer, I was pretty tired of having to try out 50 keys given out by a game publisher in a Reddit thread.
Most of the time, I ended up being too late and trying them all with a 0% success rate.
I believe we can do a better job, both on the consumer side and the publishing side.
ShareBetaKeys.com aims at helping Indy Developers distribute beta keys and consumers get a better experience obtaining them.<p>Suggestions, issues, opinions are all welcome :)
======
netcorps
Why the limit of 50 keys? I am missing details about how to communicate with
testers using your platform.

You do not have a single sreenshot of the interface that the users will see.

Do you allow relabeling of the platform (a subdomain + logo + custom images
inside the interface) for the companies corporate design?

I do not know what it will look like to my potential customers, so i would not
use your service.

